# ...nicht ganz neu



## micky (3 Sep. 2009)

...dh. war ´ne ganze zeit viel unterwegs und nun hab ich wieder mehr zeit...
habe schon ab und zu mal reingeschaut und
freue mich auf die beiträge und auf das stöbern in den foren.
mit vielen lieben grüssen
micky
http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/thumbup.gif


----------



## Tokko (3 Sep. 2009)

*AW: ...nicht ganz neu http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/lol4.gif*

Willkommen auf CB.:thumbup:

Wünsche dir noch viel Spaß und hoffe du wirst beim stöbern fündig.

LG.
Tokko


----------



## General (3 Sep. 2009)

*AW: ...nicht ganz neu http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/lol4.gif*





micky wünsche dir viel Spass auf CB


----------



## Crash (3 Sep. 2009)

*AW: ...nicht ganz neu http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/lol4.gif*

Sage auch mal Hallo micky 



Und viel Spass mit den vielen Beiträgen :thumbup:


----------



## michael54431 (9 Sep. 2009)

*AW: ...nicht ganz neu http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/lol4.gif*

Willkommen :laola2:


----------



## maierchen (3 Okt. 2009)

tja dann ma l viel Spass hier.:thumbup:


----------

